# Dealership recommendations



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

I've read a significant number of posts here where folks have had bad experiences with dealers, and some where dealers have gone out of their way to provide a good experience.
Would it be out of line on this forum to have a thread where we can all make positive recomendations about a particular dealer, so others who are considering buying a Touareg can find a good dealership?
Posts should be something like:
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif My Dealer in MyTown, state. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Sales experience, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Service experience.
What do we all think? And to any moderator, is this out of line with the policies of this board?


----------



## wzl (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: Dealership recommendations (4x4s)*

I'll play..
Dealership: Sunnyvale VW
Sales Person: Joe Hart - Internet Sales Mgr
Sales Experience: Best car buying experience yet. Been involved in the purchase of at least 30 vehicles in the last 10 years for various family members.
Service Experience: None Yet


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: Dealership recommendations (wzl)*

East Coast Auto Mall
Englewood Cliffs, NJ
Sales Manager - Jimmy DeMarco http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Service - Head tech guy called "Bel" --- he's GREAT! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

All in all a good sales experience and so far a good service experience.


----------



## trexer001 (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: Dealership recommendations (4x4s)*

Where is your rec.?


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Dealership recommendations (trexer001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trexer001* »_Where is your rec.?

Dealership: Minuteman VW, Bedford MA
Salesperson: "TJ"
SalesManager: Patty Dolan - helped out a lot ($1000 customer loyalty discount, and $0 over invoice!)
Purchase Experience: http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Went out of their way to get me what I wanted with the lease deal I wanted. (Also, got my daughter a 'used' CD changer for her Beetle at no charge - being a repeat customer pays off!)
Service: No experience on the TReg yet, but http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on all of my previous VW's.


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: Dealership recommendations (4x4s)*

I would highly recommend HM Brown in Denver, CO for the following reasons.
1. Scheduled test drives of a v6 and v8 with no hassle and on my schedule http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
2. I ended up ordering a v8, PPS, WP, 4-Zone and received weekly status updates. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
3. My wife and i received excellent service and respect. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cgmb16 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: Dealership recommendations (wzl)*

Dealership: Royal Volkswagen
Sales Person: Spin Green
Sales Experience: This is only my second car, but I have helped my family out w/ their's for year so here it goes. This experience was very pleasent. They catered to every need that I had. He still goes above and beyond the call of duty for me. He gets me loaner cars when I need them! I would recommend anyone to him.
Service Personnel: Sonya Dickinson
Service Experience: Despite some minor problems that aren't there fault they are really good. She always greets me at my car when I have to take it in. *(Most of these comments were also from service that I had on my Jetta).* I wouldn't take me car anywhere else.








I am very happy with everyone at that dealership. I would definitely recommend anyone to them!


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Dealership recommendations (4x4s)*

Donaldsons in New York
Any service writer, Chris is the svc manager
John or Wayne are the two guys you want to work on your treg.


----------



## jfitzoz (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: Dealership recommendations (Leweyb)*

I vote for Ron Simi, Intenet Manager @ Dorito Brothers VW in Walnut Creek, California.
This is the first time I have ever negotiated a price online and cofirmed the deal on the telephone. Gave the dealer a $500. deposit and several weeks later showed up to pay for the Touareg with no pressure for extras, upgrades, warranties, et. al.
Sales people like Ron should be patronized because the make the car purchase experience a whole lot more fun than the old days!
Here is his last most recent email message to me the day I left the dealer:

Date: Sun, 21 Dec 2003 14:39:11 -0800 
From: Dirito Brothers Volkswagen <[email protected]>
Subject: Thank You 
Hi John,
Thank you for purchasing your 2004 Volkswagen Touareg V6 from Dirito Brothers Volkswagen. We do appreciate having your business. 
To give you an introduction and familiarization with our Service Department we would like to let you know that our Service and Parts Department hours are:
Monday through Friday 6:30 A.M. to 6:00 P.M. 
Saturday 6:30 A.M. to 6:00 P.M.
Sunday Closed
Customer satifaction is our number one priority. If you have any questions regarding any aspect of your car buying experience please give us a call or email.
We hope your mother will enjoy your new car!

Thank you again,
Ron Simi and Sharon Ellworth
Internet and Fleet Managers
Dirito Brothers Volkswagen
1-800-865-5792 





_Modified by jfitzoz at 4:02 AM 1-4-2004_


----------



## cprauto (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: Dealership recommendations (4x4s)*

My Dealer was Bill Britt Volkswagen in Fredericksburg, VA (Northern VA / Washington DC / Richmond areas). The Phone Number is (540) 898-1600. My salesman was Bruce Etter and the Manager was Mike Danaher. The sales experience was great. The folks at Bill Britt were honest, pleasant, and low pressure throughout the whole process. The service has been fine (my only experience so far was replacing my radio because the CD player didn't work and they had it fixed in under 90 minutes). I would recommend this dealership to all in the DC/Richmond area.
- cprauto


----------



## olhouck (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: Dealership recommendations (cprauto)*

Bernardsville VW (New Jersey) has been a positive experience for both sales and service


----------



## pvjq (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: Dealership recommendations (4x4s)*

Reydel VW/ Edison NJ/ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CA_reedgrn (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: Dealership recommendations (wzl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wzl* »_I'll play..
Dealership: Sunnyvale VW
Sales Person: Joe Hart - Internet Sales Mgr
Sales Experience: Best car buying experience yet. Been involved in the purchase of at least 30 vehicles in the last 10 years for various family members.
Service Experience: None Yet

I bought from Joe Hart also and had a great experience. He loved telling me how much he loved the TReg!!! I bought Reed Green V6 Premium Tan interior


----------



## miamitreg (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: Dealership recommendations (CA_reedgrn)*

Esserman International VW
Miami, FL 
Excellent Service and Fast


----------



## trollhole (Nov 6, 2003)

Dealership: Steve White Volkswagen
Sales Person: George Hooper
Sales Experience: He did a wonderful job in making us feel good about the purchase. No Pressure to buy and he did a wonderful job of making sure we were happy.
Service Personnel: Marshall (yeah) Imagine that My servicemans name is the same as mine.
Service Experience: They are really great and have done a wonderful job of taking care of us. Though we really havn't had any problems with our Touareg the service we have recieved has been top notch. They are always willing to fit us in on a spur of the moment. Couldn't imagine going anywhere else.


----------



## stevetjr (Jun 13, 2002)

*Dealership:* Denny Hecker's Inver Grove Heights VW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*Sales Person:* Chad Miller (Really Knows VW's better than any other VW salesman I have dealt with and knows the T-Regs inside and out.) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*Sales Experience:* Great, had to do a lot of research to find the one I wanted. Even pulled of a dealer trade and PDI on a Saturday with a dealer over 80 miles away because I was chompin at the bit to get it and have some fun. Alway willing to listen and investigate something for me, even after the purchase still takes care of me. Personally I think he has radar, as every time I pull in and he is there he walks out to greet me and there offices don't have windows. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*Service Experience:* Great, the parts guys are willing to try and order anything I want, they got me the center glove box, the cd changer, and even tried to order the VW washer fluid that comes stock in the VW's. My T-Reg is in today getting trailer hitch, 5K, the center dash installed, and looking at a few fault codes that I have and instead of their standard Mitsu Lancer Loaner got another T-Reg to use. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by stevetjr at 7:40 PM 1-15-2004_


----------



## Corradodrvrfnd (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: Dealership recommendations (stevetjr)*

Can I vote for myself?
Also, you may want to consider a mirror idea in the Car purchasing forum.


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

Crown Volkswagen (Holland, Michigan)
Dan Kolean (Great guy, best car buying experience ever. And he took care of the mini-headrest and flashlight.) 
Very insightful and a VWvortex supporter! I cant recommend him enough!
Dan Kolean
Crown Volkswagen Sales
11260 Chicago Dr.
Holland, Mi. 49423
Phone 800-473-5953
Phone 616-393-0400
FAX 616-393-0448
http://www.crownvolkswagen.com


----------



## rbeamis (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: Dealership recommendations (4x4s)*

What about recommendations from the Northwest? Anyone out here really happy with their dealerships? Personally, I can no longer recommend one in the northwest. Anyone???


----------



## Northwest (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: Dealership recommendations (rbeamis)*

I have been very pleased with Sheppard Motors in Eugene, Oregon. Good sales experience and service experience.


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Dealership recommendations (rbeamis)*

I had good luck at Carter in Seattle. Chaplin's in Bellevue was not a good experience at all!


----------



## VW-Newbie (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Dealership recommendations (4x4s)*

*Fox VW - Rochester Hills, MI* 
Sales Experience - Great
Service Experience - Great
As I have mentioned previously, there are a half dozen VW dealerships closer to me but I don't mind the 60-90 minute drive (depending on traffic) because of the excellent service at Fox. My salesman Rick (I think his Vortex name is "cyberrick") really goes the extra mile. One example - he delivered a LOADED T-reg for me to use while waiting for my T-reg to arrive. As long as I'm driving a VW he will get my business!


----------



## redealmaker (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Dealership recommendations (VW-Newbie)*

Dealership: Jennings- Glenview, IL
Sales person: Derek
I had a great buying experience here. Knowledgeable, courteous and great followup. Not the least expensive, but competitive.Also, had a minor service issue and the service dept. was great as well. I recommend this dealership!


----------



## watson007 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Dealership recommendations (redealmaker)*

Dealership: Jim Clark Motors
Sales Person: Tony Sanders - Internet Sales Mgr
Sales Experience: Good knowledge of the vehicle. Good price. Went out of his way to make it happen the way I outlined the deal.
Service Experience: Justin in service has been terriffic!


----------



## xThe_Prof (Sep 6, 2003)

*recommendations*

Dealership: Mitchell VW, Canton, CT
Sales Experience: Excellent price. Got an excellent price with very little haggling.
Service Experience: Great service! Even without an appointment, they were able to work me in and get back on the road.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: recommendations (xThe_Prof)*

Bump.
Also, see the similar thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1225999


----------



## GreyMouser (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: Dealership recommendations (WaitingforaT-REG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WaitingforaT-REG* »_Chaplin's in Bellevue was not a good experience at all!

My rec:
Dealership: Chaplin's Of Bellevue
Sales Person: Tim Hunley
Sales Experience: Great, with two cars
Service: Excellent.
When I was purchasing about 2 years ago, I researched the Seattle area dealerships. Two stood out, both on the internet (in threads like these) and friends' personal experiences: Carter's and Chaplin's. Campbell-Nelson was a distant third. Carter's is in Ballard, relatively far away from us so we chose Chaplin's and have not regretted our choice. Of course, YMMV.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Dealership recommendations (GreyMouser)*

Chris Myers, Boardwalk VW, Redwood City (sales).
Can't tell you anything about their service dept yet, and hopefully won't until the 5K service.


----------



## Devoman (Aug 3, 2003)

Marshall VW & HONDA
708 W15TH ST 32401
Panama City,Florida
These guys have been good to me for about 13 years now.
Ask for john or stan.
The best part is that the owner makes sure that all of his mechanics are able to work on all the vehicles he sells so no one is left out when it comes to fixing something for a customer.So if one is out to lunch their is another who is trained to help.


----------



## vw_chris (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: Dealership recommendations (Northwest)*

Indianapolis Indiana
Dreyer & Reinbold of Greenwood (VW BMW Infiniti & Mini)
Manager: James McFadden, James has been part of the dealership since day one. His expertice is well appreciated.
Sales:Chris Linhart, 11 years with VW, 7 in sales
Free loaner cars for service.
Free pick up and delivery service for your vehicle.
Free Saturday "hand" Car Wash. Featuring Krispy Kream Doughnuts.
Official sponsor for Sara Fisher and Robbie Buhl in the Indianapolis Racing League.








1-800-315-2288
http://www.dreyerreinbold.com


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Dealership recommendations (GreyMouser)*

Chaplin's????? Not for me!






















I drive past Chaplins and go to Carter! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rbeamis (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: Dealership recommendations (WaitingforaT-REG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WaitingforaT-REG* »_Chaplin's????? Not for me! 

Any chance you could expand on that? Why don't you like Chaplin's?


----------



## sapphir28 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: Dealership recommendations (WaitingforaT-REG)*

I've had an excellent experience with Chaplin's VW in the Seattle area! 
I was able to negotiate what we felt a fair and decent price with Vasco for a T-reg with the options that we wanted. The only one that was close to our description was in Portland. He got the car up to us the next day. It had the winter package, which we didn't want, so he took the $600 difference off the price. The service department and staff have all been very helpful, informative, and polite. I just hope I don't need to get too friendly with them all though-know what I mean? Hoping we have the little new vehicle bugs shaken out now!
Internet sales person: Vasco, great guy. He does a good job of keeping himself up-to-date with what's going on and knowing all he can about the new T-regs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
service department: Very informative, frequent updates, great explanations. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by sapphir28 at 7:53 AM 2-10-2004_


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Dealership recommendations (rbeamis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbeamis* »_
Any chance you could expand on that? Why don't you like Chaplin's?

I was on a waiting list for a Touareg at Chaplin's since March 03. I was in continuous contact with the Dealer through August 03. They could not find the car I wanted, so I was about to give up and wait until the 05s came out. One day in late August, I was at Chaplin's parts department (I had a WRX I purchased at Chaplin's in 2002), I saw a T-Reg coming off the transport truck that matched my specs exactly!
I immediately talked with my Sales Guy, and he said he would look into it. For the next week, I could not get a straight answer out of them (including the sales manager). Finally they said the car coming off of the truck, was not theirs to sell (It belonged to another Dealer). I said fine "make a trade, and sell it to me". They could not make the trade, but they said they had one "just like it" that would be there in a week. 
So I waited another week. No car, and again no answers. Finally they said they could order one from Germany (3 months out) that matched my specs, or I would have to settle for no air suspension. The Touareg they got in a week did not have air which was on my "must have" list. No Air!!!!!!!!!






















So I left the Dealership, called Carter, and within a week Carter got the exact car I wanted, and I drove it home!















I felt Chaplin's lied to me about the car thay had coming in a week so I would not go to the Dealer that actually owned the car I saw coming off of the truck. Then they tried to sell me whatever they had on the lot. This level of service for a past customer, who was willing to pay MSRP!
















They did not listen to my needs, and they lost a customer forever. I work directly across I-90 from Chaplin's. I can see the lot from the window of my office. But I will never ever set foot in Chaplin's again.
Sorry for the rant, but you asked.

_Modified by WaitingforaT-REG at 2:05 PM 2-10-2004_

_Modified by WaitingforaT-REG at 3:10 PM 2-10-2004_


_Modified by WaitingforaT-REG at 4:58 AM 2-11-2004_


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Dealership recommendations (WaitingforaT-REG)*

bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sigor_Miami (Oct 5, 2003)

*Re: Dealership recommendations (4x4s)*

Gunther VW of Coconut Creek, FL
Internet Sales manager: Mike Zavell
Service: non yet, but heard that they are good.


----------



## SlackinTim (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Dealership recommendations (4x4s)*

I've found Larry Roesch VW in Bensenville, IL to be quite good. I looked at my first T-Reg with them 6+ months before buying, and several VW dealers later that were closer to home and more convienient, I went back to Larry Roesch to seal the deal. Their service and follow-through has been exceptional. Jim Morici was my salesman and Nick Pontarelli is the GM that has taken fantastic care of me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## archrenov8 (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Dealership recommendations (4x4s)*

Donaldson's VW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Internet Sales: Michael Ragusa http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Service Mgr: Joe Geosits http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Tech: John http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So far, so good. With Tregs and Phaetons, you get a VW loaner.
And after almost two years, still very good. Service manager demonstrates patience and perseverance, and respects what I tell him from this forum- even asks for it sometimes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by archrenov8 at 8:36 AM 3-14-2006_


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Dealership recommendations (4x4s)*

Springfield VW in Springfield, VA.
New facility, great staff, AWESOME service manager.


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Dealership recommendations (Juaser)*

They've been mentioned before but they deserve another bump for good measure. Reydel VW in Edison, NJ has been great. 
Meat


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Dealership recommendations (meatster)*

Cooley Motors in Rensselaer NY
SA- Mark is dope! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif bring him some coors light and he'll hook you up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Brian is the tech that works on my car. he just turned 21 and i'm sure he'll appreciate some beer too


----------



## MUG318 (Nov 13, 2003)

Nothing in SOCAL yet? That's dissapointing.


----------



## Jentregs (May 10, 2004)

*Re: (MUG318)*

Would love to know of a dealer in San Diego who someone has had experience taking their car for service. I had great service with South Bay on my previous VW but bought the Touareg at Drew VW. South Bay couldn't beat their deal or I would have bought it there. I am a little leary of the service at Drew as they sell several other brands of cars. I may just go back to South Bay VW.


----------



## Turboegg (Jan 16, 2004)

*Suburban VW in Troy, MI*

Suburban VW in Troy, MI
*Service Dept.:* Andy is great, meets you at the door as you pull in. Set up the Regional Rep to check vehicle on delivery too! NPF
*Sales Dept.: *Randy went out of his way to locate a V8 and the options we wanted. 
The dealer is more helpful and willing to listen than the last dealer we dealt with...


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Suburban VW in Troy, MI (Turboegg)*

wow!!!!
Troy in MI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i live in Troy NY!!!
lol


----------



## Turboegg (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: Suburban VW in Troy, MI (hotdaymnitzbao)*








We have a Rochester too!


----------



## jack oconnor (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: Dealership recommendations (4x4s)*

I have been treated very well and can recommemd most highly these three VW Dealers. !st my home dealer, Flow VW In Winston-Salem NC . 2nd National VW in Jacksonville NC, and last but certainly not least , Lieth VW in Cary NC. All of these folks are courteous knowledgable , helpfull, and very willing to please.


----------



## FrescoGLX (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: Dealership recommendations (4x4s)*

Ditto on Ron Simi at Dirito Brothers in Walnut Creek, CA. 
We've bought 4 VW's from them!


----------



## chicago_gal_950 (Apr 22, 2004)

Jennings, Glenview, IL. My salesperson Keith unfortunately is no longer there but I have been pleased with the service team and Service Advisor Ken in particular.


----------



## bendcanale (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Dealership recommendations (4x4s)*

My Dealer in MyTown, state. Herb Chambers, Lunenburg MA
Sales experience, raped, sodeamized, left on the road for dead
Service experience, had to argue yell scream stick my wife on and finally lock the service manager in the car to get minor things fixed still waiting for a new key a year later.


----------



## rektek (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Dealership recommendations (bendcanale)*

Socal:
NO!NO!NO!NO! to TransOceanVW in Pasadena
YES!YES!YES! to New Century in Glendale, well yes so far...


----------



## noc (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: Dealership recommendations (rektek)*

Douglas Motors in Summit NJ has been a huge disappointment. Stay away. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## treg4me (Sep 26, 2003)

*Re: Dealership recommendations (4x4s)*

My recommendation in Central new Jersey is Reydel VW in Edison.
Stay away from the dirtbags at Princeton VW at all costs.


----------



## ken_treg (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: Dealership recommendations (4x4s)*

Since I'm in the Army I get around...here are the two dealers i've dealt with since getting my Treg in Dec 04...am sure i will be adding more to the list








Dealer #1: Strong Volkswagen, Salt Lake City, UT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good, clean facility, good inventory on the lot and friendly folks!
Sales: Chris Cutolo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Very knowledgable, is honest about his own knowledge, friendly, and pleasent to work with.
Expereince: Good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Telephone: 801-596-2200
Dealer #2: HoyFox Volkswagen, El Paso, TX http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Parts Dept: Manny Hernandez http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Service Dept: Mar Carillo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Again, friendly and accomodating group of people. Very professional and responsive.
Telephone: 915-778-5341


----------



## 72mako (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: (Jentregs)*

Jentregs, I've been taking my VW's to Classic VW in Escondido for a few years now, I've had no complaints with them yet. John Robertson has done well for me and so far (crossing my fingers) I have a trouble free '04 with 15k on the odometer.
nick


----------



## Shoop405 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (72mako)*

Gunther VW in Coconut Creek, FL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Michael Lichtenthal, Service Manager http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Woodengolfer (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: Good VW Service*

I've been down here in Naples,FL since end of Jan and have had OFL,trans flash,interior trim adjustments, from VW of Naples. They seem to be top shelf. I leased my Egg from Traverse Motors in Traverse City,MI. Wife and I were so impressed with their service(many of the usual items) that we leased a Volvo Cross Country from them last summer. They sell Toyota,Nissan(Datson)sp,Volvo,and Audi, and they seem to keep everything straight. My salesman left for Honda store shortly after my deals,so I have no one to recommend.I don't think anyone but us know anything about this car anyway!(besides mechanics)


----------



## claymation (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Dealership recommendations (4x4s)*

Great sales experience at Patrick Motors Auburn/ Shrewsberry Mass. Internet purchase from Jay. Took a month of false leads and misrepresentations to get me to walk away from local dealer Sovereign of Hicksville LI. but still ecstatic I stayed with first choice Touareg 1018 miles nothing but smiles.














Loking forward to Donaldson's here on LI when 5000 comes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LLB (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Dealership recommendations (claymation)*

Rise! I say rise from the dead!

Leavens VW in London Ontario.
The sales staff are pretty honest and the service department doesn't jerk you around.


----------



## iacas (Aug 9, 2005)

I'll write more later, again, but my two-minute review:
New Motors (Erie, PA): Thumbs Down
Classic VW (Mentor, OH): Two Thumbs Up!!!


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (iacas)*

I just got home from the Service Dept at Ellacott VW in Cleveland. This service was for our 2001 Jetta GLS 2.0. We had the 50,000 mile service completed. The service writers and staff are very plesant. The price for the service was $80.
The dealership is not pretty to look at. They are building a new facility at another location. But, the service staff is nice.
I bought my Touareg from them 2 months ago. Have had a couple small issues. They have taken care of it, with no problems.
The only issue I do have it with the "Typical" salesman in the showroom. As my wife and I were killing time, waiting for the jetta. We decided to walk arround (raining outside). We got TACKLED by 3 different sales people within 5 min in the showroom. We kept telling them that we were just killing time as we were waiting for a car in service. We cannot stand the "In Your Face" approach of some salespeople. This is why we dealt with the Internet Sales Manager when we got the Touareg.


----------



## torquedork (May 3, 2005)

*terrible dealer in Bellevue, WA. Chaplins*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Today I am told by Chaplin VW in Bellvue, Wa. that the air suspension failure that happened to me on the freeway at rush hour was a product of some thing that I allegedly hit. I was driving and if I hit something it did not feel like anything and whatever supposedly hit the air damper and punctured it did not make any marks anywhere else on either its entry or exit. Mind you I was going 65+ mph. IN SHORT NO WARRANTY COVERAGE on my $65,000 Touareg V-10. I am glad I never take it offroading or it might implode. I own a v-6 touareg also and I am questioning as to how much longer as the service is a nightmare. I should mention that on first inspection of my v-10 it took a teck SIX HOURS to sorta kinda come to the conclusion that it I hit something. Can you believe it at $90 per hour that is got to be more than the time it would take to fix it. Today they showed the rig to me on the rack with the wheel off and the rubber damper housing boot looks like it exploded from pressure behind it [funny, the first teck did not mention that , maybe thats why he spent 6 hours looking for the cause of the failure] but really why would some teck waste hours looking if Jaun, the service rep could just spend a few minutes and make a determination as to how and why it failed? this is in contrast to the many hours and conjecture that several tecks had the day before? Today I contacted VWOA and I will see what happens. Did I mention that Chaplins suggested I hit up my insurance provider for the $2000.00 to fix it. Yea, great, have that on my record as a accident against me so I can pay the deductable and look forward to increased insurance rates. I still have not been told how something could wreck my damper and leave no other marks anywhere else around it or under the touareg? When I threatened to take it to another dealer the service guy, Dennis, told me I'd have to pay for the 6 hours first, so I was and most likely are screwed. 
VW BUYER BEWARE THIS COULD HAPPEN TO YOU , UNLESS VWOA COMES TO THE RESCUE, STAY TUNED I WILL KNOW TOMORROW MAYBE?



_Modified by torquedork at 10:32 PM 3-13-2006_


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: terrible dealer in Bellevue, WA. Chaplins (torquedork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *torquedork* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Today I am told by Chaplin VW in Bellvue, Wa. that the air suspension failure that happened to me on the freeway at rush hour was a product of some thing that I allegedly hit. ... VW BUYER BEWARE THIS COULD HAPPEN TO YOU , UNLESS VWOA COMES TO THE RESCUE, STAY TUNED I WILL KNOW TOMORROW MAYBE?


What, again?
Get pictures this time


----------



## eggwhyte (Dec 21, 2005)

*Great dealer in Edmonds, WA. Campbell-Nelson*

In contrast to the above post, here's a dealer recommendation for the Seattle area.
Dealer: Campbell-Nelson, Edmonds, WA
Salesman: Larry Camp, Internet Sales Manager
Service: Everybody's great.
Purchasing the car was easy, the usual back and forth on the price, but we got the price we wanted and the exact Touareg we wanted. Larry Camp spent over an hour with us going over every detail of the car at delivery.
For the few times the car has gone in for service, they've always had a loaner care waiting for me (Jetta, Passat or Beetle), and had the Touareg done quickly and everything was fixed and/or done right.


----------



## bigscout79 (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re:*

High marks for Ed Murphy Volkswagen, Schaumburg, IL. sales/service http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Low marks for Bill Jacobs in Aurora sales http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Ask for Ed or Mike in service by my experience.


----------



## TREGINAR (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: Dealership recommendations (4x4s)*

Checkered Flag VW (vw.checkeredflag.com) for parts ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirvw16vleo1 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Dealership recommendations (TREGINAR)*

NIELLO VW in Sacramento, CA got my vote
Louie DeBelle is an excellent service Manager/consultant http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GweezVW (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Dealership recommendations (scirvw16vleo1)*

First Team VW in Roanoke, VA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Can't say enough about how great I was treated.


_Modified by GweezVW at 11:37 AM 12-20-2007_


----------



## vtmikev (Sep 28, 2004)

*Thumbs down on JDVW in NJ*

Refuse to or failed to do required TSBs on Touareg...Air BAg, Clock running to fast, door latch, rear differential oil and probably 6 others I have yet to discover. Every time the vehicle was in for service it was like a negotiation to get thing done that other Manufacturers would just take care of.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

whoa it's weird seeing one of the ANCIENT threads get bumped up ^^


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

hotdaymnitzbao said:


> whoa it's weird seeing one of the ANCIENT threads get bumped up ^^


Even more weird to see your name come up after all this time. How/where are you?


----------



## aJoe (Dec 13, 2015)

Dealership: D'Ambrosio in Exton, PA
Manager: Larry (LOL, what a dolt)
Service experience: MISERABLE
They don't feel like they should do the work. It's not so much that they screw up, but that they don't even consider doing the work. Ridiculous. Waranty period on my '16 GTI isn't even over and the car was already in the shop for 5 times (regular services until36k miles is 3, I think).


----------



## aJoe (Dec 13, 2015)

Piazza of Ardmore, PA
Service Manager: Sean Gibson (overwhelmed)
Service Experience: DUMPSTER FIRE
My '12 GTI was there for 11 times during the 36K miles warranty period. Scheduled maintenance: 5 times.
The rest was re-work for things they managed to screw up. Some of that was actually dangerous.
It's not just me, my wife has a similar experience.
Also, they're a bunch of lying **** bags, and full of attitude.
Stay far, far away if you like your car (and your health)


----------

